# How much/many mealworms?



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

I was wondering how much mealworms usually cost at the store?
How many do you get at a time?
I don't wanna breed them or anything. o.o


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I got the smallest container of them at Petsmart and there were 50 for 3 dollars and something.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I get them from a local pet food store that keeps them in a big tank and usually get about 50 at a time. I say about because that's what I ask for, and they typically just eyball it rather than count out 50 of 'em. I usually end up with a good chunk for than that. They're 5 cents a worm, so a bag of 50 (they bill by the amount I ask for, not how many there are or by weight), ends up costing me a whole $2.50.

I keep them in a cricket cage in my fridge to keep them from growing or becoming larvae. I typically give my little guy 4 or 5 a night though I'll occasionally skip a night and substitute them with another treat.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

50 seems like so many o.o lol 
Thanks guys


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I thought so too, but it's just a little tiny container smaller than a can of catfood. They are packed in some sawdust-looking stuff. Don't take up much room at all in the fridge. Just be careful when looking for a midnight snack....


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

lol I can't keep em in the fridge. 
I wasn't allowed to get a snake awhile back due to rats in the freezer. 
I think worms are worse then that. xD 
They'll be in my room. x3


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

I usually get them at Petco in tubs of 50 for around 3 CAD. I make sure to check them over though. Some batches I've had turned to aliens really quickly, but others took a while. So, it's not a specific time frame until the next purchase.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

if you keep them at a cooler temperature (against the window at night?) they'll stay as worms for longer. Maybe keep them in a shaded dark area in your room? They can also eat the beetles and aliens too so it doesn't really matter to me if they end up turning into beetles. Napoleon loves the way they crunch


----------



## mollyluv (Mar 28, 2011)

Nebular said:


> I get them from a local pet food store that keeps them in a big tank and usually get about 50 at a time. I say about because that's what I ask for, and they typically just eyball it rather than count out 50 of 'em. I usually end up with a good chunk for than that. They're 5 cents a worm, so a bag of 50 (they bill by the amount I ask for, not how many there are or by weight), ends up costing me a whole $2.50.
> 
> I keep them in a cricket cage in my fridge to keep them from growing or becoming larvae. I typically give my little guy 4 or 5 a night though I'll occasionally skip a night and substitute them with another treat.


one time i try keeping them in the frige but molly doesnt eat them if they dont move what should i do?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

You can just take the amount you want out of the fridge and they will "wake up" and start moving again within a couple of minutes.


----------

